
A New Approach to GNOME Application Design - avsaro
http://afaikblog.wordpress.com/2012/02/10/a-new-approach-to-gnome-application-design/
======
ElliotH
_sigh_ there is nothing wrong with non-full screen windows. I'd like the
option to have full-screen, sure, and on a netbook screen they make sense.
However, what about on my big widescreen monitor, having a maximized web
browser on there is difficult, I'd rather have web on one side of the screen
and music on the other.

Gnome 3 is really nice, but seriously, a new model for app design is the last
thing we need. Finishing off the admin screens, fixing web-sync, making the
NetworkManager interface work nicer, reducing crashes in edge cases and better
desktop search would all be better priorities. At present Gnome apps look
fine, not marvelous, but in general useable, simple and consistent.

